# Stuart #4 reverse drawings



## Quickj (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate to start out as a newbie on a forum asking for help, but I will..

I recently acquired a complete set of Stuart # 4 steam engine castings, complete with a set of #4 reverse gear castings, but no drawings. I went on line to Stuart in the UK, and ordered the drawings so I now have those and all is fine for the basic engine.

I neglected to order a set of drawings for the reverse gear (I thought those drawings were included in the drawing package).

Does anyone have the drawing sheet for the Stuart #4 reverse that they could scan. I can't find the drawings individually on Stuarts website or I would order them direct.

Thanks

James Quick


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 3, 2009)

James,
I should have that drawing. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Quickj (Oct 4, 2009)

That would be awesome. 
I might do my Stuart #4 as a "Work In Process" series over the winter, since I haven't done anything to the castings yet (other then a little bit of cleanup with files). 

Thanks,
James Quick


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 4, 2009)

James,
I couldn't find them but I have set of #4 w/reversing gear castings also so I DO have the drawings somewhere . . . I'm doing a bit of paper purging and sooner or later I'll come across that folder.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi James,

I also have these drawings "somewhere". I will look them out and get back to you when I have success.

Brian


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi James,

I have found the drawings which I am scanning into pdf files. I will email these direct to you later today. A pleasure to be able to assist.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 5, 2009)

In case all else fails I see the drawings are available at Coles Power Models for US$8.00. But hopefully my copies will do the job.


----------



## Quickj (Oct 6, 2009)

Brian,
Thank you, I didn't realize that Coles had them. I have looked at their site, found where the drawings were listed, and I think that I will just go ahead and order them, which would avoid any possible conflicts with copyright from working with a copy of the drawing. (even though I own the Castings). 

So if you haven't sent the drawings, you don't have to worry about it. If you have, I can get a head start on the machining, but I will still buy a set.

Thanks again.
Jim


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 6, 2009)

Jim,
I tried to send the pdf's to your personal email from your profile but the postman returned them as they were rejected - thought they were spam!

I respect your views on copyright - I fit half and half - I own the castings and have the original drawings for the non-reversing engine.

I will still try to get them to you though this site 'internally' but will have to study up how to do this. Standby.


----------



## Quickj (Oct 7, 2009)

Brian,
They came through on my E-mail. Don't know why they were returned to you. I appreciate you sending them along. The critcal casting that I was really needing the dimensions for was the double ecentric. 

I notice these drawings are from 1958. The drawings I ordered from Stuart for the engine castings are much newer, and there have been changes in the castings between the old vintage castings like you and I have and the new castings as currently sold by Stuart. It would be interesting to compare the old vintage drawings and the new drawings to see what the differences are.

I am going to send you a PM to discuss.

Thanks again,

Jim


----------

